# Tell me of other pulp movies like Indiana Jones or The Mummy



## Turanil

I do like much those exotic action "pulp" adventures set between 1925 and 1939. Typically films like _Indiana Jones_ or _The Mummy_. I would like to know if there exist others of that type. Also, tell me of these movies' overall quality.

Thanks.


----------



## Desdichado

Haven't seen them in years, but I remember thinking _King Solomon's Mines_ with Richard Chamberlain wasn't bad.  Same kinda thing; it felt like a _Raiders_ rip-off, and the poster/box covers confirmed that that was exactly what the studio was hoping, but I still liked it well enough.

Although keep in mind that I was only 12 or 13 when I saw it... it came out in 1985 and I haven't seen it since.  It had a sequal; _Allan Quartermain and the Lost City of Gold_ I think was the name.  I don't remember thinking that one was as good.


----------



## Mystery Man

*The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen*​


> In this extraordinary adventure, the Fantom is trying to start a World War, and be at the head of it. The Fantom has highly superior weapons to the normal weapons of that day, and he also has extreme cunning, as we see by his tricking the countries into suspecting each other for war-mongering. A supposed loyalist to her Majesty's Empire is sent to fetch Allan Quartermain(Sean Connery) in an effort to track down the group who is trying to start the war. In a private and secret meeting, Quartermain meets who he is to be teaming up with on this mission. He is accompanied by Captain Nemo (Naseeruddin Shah), Mina Harker (Peta Wilson), Rodney Skinner (the Invisible Man, Tony Curran), Dorian Gray (Stuart Townsend), Tom Sawyer (Shane West), and Dr. Henry Jekyll (Also Mr. Edward Hyde, Jason Flemyng). Soon into their adventure they discover that the Fantom is behind these attacks, but there is more to this war than battle and cunning.


----------



## Ranger REG

This post is sponsored by...

Dude, what's with the ad?

_The Rocketeer_
_The Lost World_
_Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_
1930's movie serials like _Flash Gordon_


----------



## Mystery Man

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> This post is sponsored by...
> 
> Dude, what's with the ad?




Copy/paste from IMDB.com combined with extreme boredom.




			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _The Rocketeer_



_ 

_It's a shame they didn't make more of those.


----------



## Ranger REG

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> It's a shame they didn't make more of those.



Only if Jennifer Connelly is in it.


----------



## barsoomcore

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Only if Jennifer Connelly is in it.



Sadly, these days most of Jennifer Connelly isn't in Jennifer Connelly. I'm sure she's much more comfortable, but I miss the va-va-voom! presence she had in _The Rocketeer_. Which is why I always refer to her nowadays as "What's Left Of Jennifer Connelly". She'll probably age a lot better now, though.

A couple of more:

_High Road To China_
_Romancing The Stone_
_King Kong_

All favourites in our household, I can tell you.


----------



## WizarDru

I really enjoyed The Phantom starring Billy Zane. I believe it was set in the pulp era, but I could be wrong.


http://imdb.com/title/tt0117331/


----------



## Turanil

Okay, I have put on my list League of Ex-Gentlemen, and Solomon's Mines. I hope I won't be disappointed, because I have read bad review about them, but well...

Now I remember about a movie whith an aviator and a girl, around tibet or something. Absolutely cannot remember the title.

I will try to see for the others...


----------



## Ranger REG

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Sadly, these days most of Jennifer Connelly isn't in Jennifer Connelly. I'm sure she's much more comfortable, but I miss the va-va-voom! presence she had in _The Rocketeer_. Which is why I always refer to her nowadays as "What's Left Of Jennifer Connelly". She'll probably age a lot better now, though.



That begs a question. Did she have breast reduction? Or am I confusing her with that _Punky Brewster_ girl that is now all grown up (at least she was "growing" when she guest-starred on _The Wonder Years_).


----------



## Pants

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That begs a question. Did she have breast reduction? Or am I confusing her with that _Punky Brewster_ girl that is now all grown up (at least she was "growing" when she guest-starred on _The Wonder Years_).



Different women. Soleil Moonfrye is the Punkie Brewster girl.


----------



## David Howery

Turanil said:
			
		

> I do like much those exotic action "pulp" adventures set between 1925 and 1939. Typically films like _Indiana Jones_ or _The Mummy_. I would like to know if there exist others of that type. Also, tell me of these movies' overall quality.
> 
> Thanks.



well, there's.. uh.. the two sequels to Indiana Jones... and the Mummy Returns...
That's probably not what you had in mind though...


----------



## Desdichado

Turanil said:
			
		

> Now I remember about a movie whith an aviator and a girl, around tibet or something. Absolutely cannot remember the title.



Yeah, that'd be the _High Road to China_ that barsoomcore mentioned.  At least, I think so...  I quite enjoyed that one too.


----------



## David Howery

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Haven't seen them in years, but I remember thinking _King Solomon's Mines_ with Richard Chamberlain wasn't bad.  Same kinda thing; it felt like a _Raiders_ rip-off, and the poster/box covers confirmed that that was exactly what the studio was hoping, but I still liked it well enough.
> 
> Although keep in mind that I was only 12 or 13 when I saw it... it came out in 1985 and I haven't seen it since.  It had a sequal; _Allan Quartermain and the Lost City of Gold_ I think was the name.  I don't remember thinking that one was as good.



I love the Quatermain books, and wish they'd do a decent movie of KSM... none of them to date are much good, and are all waaaay off the book's plot.  The book would translate into a superb movie as is, with it's big battle at the end, the hunting, etc.  For some reason, the movies always add a girlfriend for Allan....


----------



## WizarDru

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, that'd be the _High Road to China_ that barsoomcore mentioned. At least, I think so... I quite enjoyed that one too.




It could be either that or Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.  Quite frankly, you can't go wrong with either one.  They're different kinds of films, but both equally enjoyable.  Tibet was a popular destination.


----------



## Viking Bastard

_*The Shadow*_

Vastly underrated classic.


----------



## Krieg

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, that'd be the _High Road to China_ that barsoomcore mentioned.  At least, I think so...  I quite enjoyed that one too.




Yep starring the original choice for Indy....Tom Selleck.

Romancing the Stone is also well worth watching. IMO it is the best film mentioned so far (not counting RoTA).


----------



## Gomez

There was a _Doc Savage: Man of Bronze_ movie with Ron Ely. I think it is only available on VHS though.


----------



## Stone Angel

While not in the time period I think Congo has a very pulpy feel to it.

Exorcist fits the time period too.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Turanil

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, that'd be the High Road to China that barsoomcore mentioned.  At least, I think so...  I quite enjoyed that one too.



Indeed, this must be _High Road to China_, which unfortunately is not available in DVD as of yet.




			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> Romancing the Stone is also well worth watching. IMO it is the best film mentioned so far (not counting RoTA).



This movie is indeed rated maximum by all amazon.com reviews! Impressive to say the least. My only problem is that this film is not set in the 1930 or so, but in the 1980 (if I am not mistaken).

I have also another problem. I can understand movies in Enfglish, but my old DVD player doesn't want to read them (zone-1). So I must buy the French zone-2 version, and for that I need to find the translated title. I will try to find this on the Internet though...


----------



## Swoop109

While somewhat predating the pulp time setting, _Nate and Hayes_ is a good over all action film. Set in the South Pacific, pre WW I, it stars Tommy Lee Jones as rogue, pirate, gun runner, fighting the evil Germans.


----------



## Swoop109

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> _*The Shadow*_
> 
> Vastly underrated classic.



Have to 2nd this choice. Only got bumped out of my #1 pulp film spot by _Sky Captian_.


----------



## Thanee

I also liked The Shadow and Sky Captain is absolutely fantastic. 

Maybe that movie with Michael Douglas... uhm... Quest for the green diamond or whatever it was called (only know the german title)... but only the first one, the second is godawful. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Turanil

Thanee said:
			
		

> Maybe that movie with Michael Douglas... uhm... Quest for the green diamond or whatever it was called (only know the german title)...



Yes, in English it is "Romancing the Stone". However, from what I understand, the story in set in contemporary period, not during the 1930 era like Indiana Jones. This is the latter I want: exotic adventures set in the 1930. I will order the Solomon Mines and sequel, hoping it's good enough (and set in the 1930!!); as well as League of Ex-Gentlemen, hoping it isn't to bad...


----------



## Mystery Man

I thought the League was very entertaining and I hope they make more. Though Sean Connery may be getting too old.


----------



## Thanee

Oh, that is the one... 

You are right, it's set in the modern times.

And I wouldn't build up too many hopes for those movies you are ordering. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Desdichado

Turanil said:
			
		

> I will order the Solomon Mines and sequel, hoping it's good enough (and set in the 1930!!); as well as League of Ex-Gentlemen, hoping it isn't to bad...



Unless you can get them pretty cheap, I'd recommend renting them first.  You may be disappointed.   Especially with LXG.


----------



## Klaus

Rocketeer (very light-hearted fun... + Jenniffer Connellyy [I'm sure I'm putting too many double letters there])
The Shadow (more light-hearted than the inspiring character, and too few "The Shadow Knows!" moments, but fun as well)
The Phantom (Y'know, Billy Zane, we're not supposed to SEE PHANTOM'S FACE!!! Starts all right, but gets wonky by the end)
Sky Captain (haven't seen this, put has Pulp written all over it)
Young Sherlock Holmes (the light-heartedness of it is way too much fun!)

In the same period, but more serious:

The Ghost and the Shadow (wonderful movie, me like lots!)


----------



## WizarDru

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Unless you can get them pretty cheap, I'd recommend renting them first. You may be disappointed. Especially with LXG.




Seconded.  LXG is a much better film if you can disassociate it from it's far superior graphic novel source.  Watching the movie and reading the graphic novels is the difference between throwing a bullet and shooting it out of a gun.  The movie isn't patently horrible, but it's silly summer popcorn fluff, with no of the literary cleverness of the comic.  Neither, however, are actually pulp, strictly speaking.  The movie, though, is much closer to the feel of the Mummy or Indy than the comic.

I can't remember much about 'Solomon's mines', other than it being part of the rush to cash in on the Indy craze (yes, Quatermain predates Indy by nearly a century, but the movie wasn't exactly a super-faithful reproduction, afaik).


----------



## Thanee

Van Helsing is also fitting into the picture I think. Many people loathe it and many love it, so you'll have to decide for yourself.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Farganger

Klaus said:
			
		

> In the same period, but more serious:
> 
> The Ghost and the Shadow (wonderful movie, me like lots!)




Is this the one titled in the US as "The Ghost and the Darkness"?  With Michael Douglas?


----------



## Henry

I wouldn't say van Helsing has the same feel - perhaps Van Helsing is more like the Hammer horror films, but with the pacing of The Mummy Returns. And like the Mummy returns, the actors ham it up a bit, and make the film enjoyable mainly just because of that. The actor who plays Dracula in Van Helsing does a FANTASTIC job, in my opinion. He doesn't just "chew the scneery" - he trods all over it in 3 dimensions!


----------



## Gomez

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> While not in the time period I think Congo has a very pulpy feel to it.
> 
> Exorcist fits the time period too.




_Congo_ is more of a techno-adventure type movie. 

_Exorcist_ is *HORROR* and set in modern times. Not even close to being Pulp!


----------



## Gomez

Farganger said:
			
		

> Is this the one titled in the US as "The Ghost and the Darkness"?  With Michael Douglas?




Val Kilmer and Michael Douglas! Great movie. I think they still have the one of the lions as a stuffed exhibit at the Field Museum in Chicago.


----------



## Farganger

Gomez said:
			
		

> Val Kilmer and Michael Douglas! Great movie. I think they still have the one of the lions as a stuffed exhibit at the Field Museum in Chicago.




Yes, it was a good one. I think I'll pop that into my netflix queue.


----------



## Mystery Man

Henry said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say van Helsing has the same feel - perhaps Van Helsing is more like the Hammer horror films, but with the pacing of The Mummy Returns. And like the Mummy returns, the actors ham it up a bit, and make the film enjoyable mainly just because of that. The actor who plays Dracula in Van Helsing does a FANTASTIC job, in my opinion. He doesn't just "chew the scneery" - he trods all over it in 3 dimensions!




That actor also plays "M" in LoEG.


----------



## Mystery Man

How about Hellboy? Would Hellboy be considered pulpy?


----------



## fett527

Wasn't a movie but _Tales of the Gold Monkey _ was an 80's TV show in the same genre.  Quick search turned up this site:

http://www.goldmonkey.com/infopage.html


----------



## Desdichado

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> That actor also plays "M" in LoEG.



And the ...bad guy (can't remember his name; it's my wife's movie) in _Moulin Rouge_ for that matter.  He's got a bit of a villain typecasting thing going on.


----------



## Desdichado

fett527 said:
			
		

> Wasn't a movie but _Tales of the Gold Monkey _ was an 80's TV show in the same genre.  Quick search turned up this site:
> 
> http://www.goldmonkey.com/infopage.html



Well, if you're gonna go that route, there was also an early 80s Indy rip-off starring Bruce Boxleitner called... (searching imdb...) _Bring 'Em Back Alive_.  It got canned after a few episodes, but me and my family liked it a lot.  Certainly had that same 1930s pulp adventurer feel going on.  Took place in Malaysia, IIRC.


----------



## mojo1701

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> How about Hellboy? Would Hellboy be considered pulpy?




Don't think so; Hellboy takes place in the present.


----------



## WizarDru

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, if you're gonna go that route, there was also an early 80s Indy rip-off starring Bruce Boxleitner called... (searching imdb...) _Bring 'Em Back Alive_. It got canned after a few episodes, but me and my family liked it a lot. Certainly had that same 1930s pulp adventurer feel going on. Took place in Malaysia, IIRC.




Bring 'Em Back Alive! was actually based on a series of pulps, so it certainly qualifies.  Frank Buck was an actual person, who created the Dallas Zoo and captured just about every kind of animal you can think of, and even made a few documentaries about it in the 1930s (check IMDB).  When I was a kid, though, I never once watched the show, so I have no idea.  It certainly is like Raiders, though, since it _inspired_ Raiders. 

Tales of the Gold Monkey was a clear Raiders take-off...but it was so well done, _who cares?_  Unlike say, King Solomon's Mines, which took an established character and bent him out of shape to try and make him indy-like, Gold Monkey went a completely different direction, capturing the look and feel of both Indy and his inspirations.  And I mean...it had a MONKEY.  

It's up to interpetation whether Hellboy would count as 'pulpy' or not.  On the one hand, he surely is...in the same way that the Cthulu Mythos would be considered 'pulpy'...since Hellboy owes a lot to them.  Hellboy kind of mixes and matches what it wants, so strickly speaking, No.  Now, if you were to refer to the Lobster Johnson material, then you betcha!


----------



## Hand of Evil

there are also older movies you may want to look in to, Gunga Din comes to mind as having that pulp feel and Tarzan!


----------



## Krieg

Hidalgo is set a bit earlier than Turanil's criteria but is certainly worth considering.

Also Second Hand Lions is a contemporary piece but there are flashback sequences to the uncle's youth that are VERY pulp in nature.


----------



## waterdhavian

Both the lions are still on display at the Field Museum.   The Shadow, The Phantom, The Rocketeer, Indiana Jones Trilogy, and the Mummy are great films.  I want to get the first three listed here on dvd.   Good adventure movies.  

How about Dick Tracy??? Wouldnt that be Pulp era??


----------



## Ranger REG

Dick Tracy? More like golden age comic book series to me.


----------



## David Howery

Gomez said:
			
		

> Val Kilmer and Michael Douglas! Great movie. I think they still have the one of the lions as a stuffed exhibit at the Field Museum in Chicago.



it was a pretty good movie... but I'd read Patterson's book long before it came out, and noted that the movie is not too faithful to the actual events...  still, it is fun to watch...


----------



## Turanil

Well, not many movies I see (Sky Captain, Rocketeer, etc., are not like Indiana Jones or Mummy). I will get _League of Gentlemen_, try to get _High Road to China_, and get a look at _Mines of Solomon_ and sequels before ordering them (there is no huge discount on these DVDs...).

Thanks to all!


----------

